# I need your idea's and advice!



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

So I have decided to take the big plunge. I am getting married to the girl of my dreams. I know a few months ago, I was lamenting about my ex-girlfriend leaving me (which I am truly grateful for now) But now I have found a girl who makes me very happy. Yes she is a outdoors girl, she wants to go fishing so she can learn how to gut a fish (she had this desire before we met) Anyways we are getting married January 17th and we are trying to figure out where to go on our honeymoon. We are trying to spend as little money as possible and as such we don't think going on an expensive honeymoon or go very far where we probably won't take in that many attractions that our destination has to offer, is a very good idea. We are thinking a cozy cabin somewhere up in the woods or some thing like that. 

So my question to you guys is where have you guys have heard of or can think of would be a fun place and memorable places for a newlywed couple to go. I have Googled a few place in like Jackson Hole and Yellowstone area. But even in this day and age of Google and there are still places that aren't on Google. So where have you heard of that are some places to go? I would like to at least get out of Utah, but not go too far?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! We went to the Red Canyon Lodge at Flaming Gorge, but I don't know if they are even open in January. Daniel's Summit Lodge, the one in Logan Canyon...there are tons of places, but the list is a lot shorter in January. A Yert maybe?? That would be memorable, but I know that most have to be reserved about a year in advance. I had several friends that did this type of thing and wifey poo ended up with a urinary tract infection, so be sure that she is aware of the accomodations and that she is informed about how to avoid that, apparently neither of their mother's had had that talk with their daughters.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> I need your idea's and advice!


*DON'T DO IT!  *

Your post made me think of the story of the little boy talking to his grandfather:

"Granpa, how much does it cost to get married........I don't know son................I'm still paying. _(O)_


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

If you want to keep it really cheap you might consider the Strawberry Marina. They have rooms at the marina, you can rent snowmobiles, do some ice fishing, soak in the hot tub, and on saturdays they have a pretty awesome prime rib buffet. Might be a good way to ease her into fishing when your room is 50 yards from your fishing holes.

Now for some un-solicited advise: They all say they want to learn how to fish and go fishing with you, but that rarely lasts long. Encourage her in her own hobbies and pursuits rather than try to make your hobbies hers. My wife will do a little fishing with me, but she really loves photography, so when we go on trips together I play the photo assistant for awhile and when it comes time for me to fish she leaves me the hell alone for hours while I do my thing. If anything, buy her a nook or kindle so she can read in the car when she gets tired of fishing with you. And don't be in a hurry to have kids! They will poop on your dreams...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I vote Jackson Hole. Stay in Alpine where it isn't so expensive. I can give you a referral if you'd like. Pm me. I stayed in this one cabin and its gorgeous fairly cheap compared to Jackson and 30 min from all the attractions.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ruby's Inn at Bryce Canyon or the Gorge. :O||:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Al has a good suggestion, I was emailed this flyer if your interested.

[attachment=0:3guvo6bv]2012-11-13_17-43-04_988.jpg[/attachment:3guvo6bv]


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Get a room at a Bed & Breakfast in Lava Hot Springs. It's not too far out of the state and it's a great time of year to relax in the hot springs. My wife and I stayed here once:

http://greystonelavahotsprings.com

Comfy, romantic and quiet.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> I had several friends that did this type of thing and wifey poo ended up with a urinary tract infection, so be sure that she is aware of the accomodations and that she is informed about how to avoid that, apparently neither of their mother's had had that talk with their daughters.


+1

It's amazing how often that happens around here.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > I had several friends that did this type of thing and wifey poo ended up with a urinary tract infection, so be sure that she is aware of the accomodations and that she is informed about how to avoid that, apparently neither of their mother's had had that talk with their daughters.
> ...


 Luckily we have some people in our lives that have been more than willing to give us that type of advice, so I am pretty sure we are covered in that area.

Thanks everyone for the help. I have pm'd a few of you about some different spots. Any more area's or neat places you can think of would be appreciated.


----------



## digginfreek (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats!

The lodge in Logan Canyon is Beaver Creek Lodge. They rent snowmobiles on site (also horse in the summer, FYI). You could hit ice fishing on Bear Lake, 15 min away on pavement, no snowmobile required for the lake. There are hundreds of miles of snowmobile trails that are accessed right from the Lodge. You could ride over to Hardware Ranch and see the elk and do the sleigh ride for a day trip.

There are a few B&Bs in Garden City area, but I'm not sure what is open during the winter. That side of the hill mostly shuts down during the off-tourist season.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats. One place worth looking at is Mack's Inn, in Island Park, Idaho. http://www.macksinn.com/
That puts you about a half hour from West Yellowstone. Quiet. Cozy. Perfect for a honeymoon. We did our honeymoon in Island Park, but it was summer time, and we had friends that own a cabin and let us use it for free. One thing we found was by going opposite the usual tourist season stuff, we got GREAT deals. For example, we got married in July in the SLC area. So we did our wedding night at Alta Ski Resort in the Peruvian Lodge. We got the balcony suite for like $75 and had the place all to our selves. Places like Island Park, or Bryce Canyon both - big time summer destinations, but you can get some screaming deals during the winter.


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

I'd recommend henderson outside of vegas, or camping on the east shore of lake mojave. It's a beautiful area with the city close if you want it and some amazingly wild country nearby. Also in January you should have some of the clearest water you've ever seen in that lake


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

We had our honeymoon at the Bear River lodge just south of Evanston. They were really nice and you can rent snowmobiles and atvs. They also have a private fish pond. www.bearriverlodge.com


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Dude!! Your asking a bunch of guys on a fishing and hunting website where to go on your honeymoon??? That's just seems wrong and desperate. 
My advice... Ask some of her friends where you should take her


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

hockey said:


> Dude!! Your asking a bunch of guys on a fishing and hunting website where to go on your honeymoon??? That's just seems wrong and desperate.
> My advice... Ask some of her friends where you should take her


He wants to keep it cheap. If he does that he'll be touring the European countryside on a scooter wearing Capri pants.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats Jake!

I was in the same position as you and couldnt afford much on the honeymoon. So I rented a condo at Powder Mountain in December and we had a hot tub on the deck and pretty much got naked for a week and sat in the hot tub. At that point I realized that going to Hawaii or on a cruise is a waste of money if all you are going to do is get frisky. 

Just my $.02


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Congrats Jake!
> 
> I was in the same position as you and couldnt afford much on the honeymoon. So I rented a condo at Powder Mountain in December and we had a hot tub on the deck and pretty much got naked for a week and sat in the hot tub. At that point I realized that going to Hawaii or on a cruise is a waste of money if all you are going to do is get frisky.
> 
> Just my $.02


What happened to the PG rating here!? :mrgreen:

I would say to keep it fairly close where you can drive to that night. Daniel's Summit or Strawberry Bay. I would not plan on too many outdoor festivities...a snowmobile ride for a few hours would make for a nice break.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It was PG! If it were any worse there would have been descriptions beyond that!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Where ever you decide to go, make sure there is a shower. She will appreciate it, I promise.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I recommend spending your honeymoon in Evanston Wyoming, "Fresh Air, Freedom and Fun". Evanston, the most cosmopolitan town in Uinta County Wyoming, has everything you and the misses can hope for.

Trust me, I've spent hundreds of wild nights in Evanston.........uh...well......maybe dozens.

http://etownchamber.com/


----------

